
Use an effort/value matrix to work more effectively with your team - dxchester
https://www.subtask.co/blog/how-to-use-an-effort-value-matrix
======
dxchester
Organizing by effort/value has been magical for us. Whether it's working
thorugh a punchlist for a product nearing launch, or whether it's
proioritizing initiatives for the upcoming quarter -- looking through the lens
of what is easy/valuable, hard/valuable, etc, really puts things in
perspective.

The easy/valuable stuff is obvious, just do it! The hard/useless stuff is
obvious too, just let it be. And then the more important decisions come around
which hard/valuable stuff to do.

Either way, all that is much clearer when laid out visually...

